# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Սպորտային և ժամանակակից պարեր

## Marinushka

Բարև, հարգելիներս...

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ բոլոր այն երիտասարդ էնտուզիաստներին, որոնք *ժամանակակից, սպորտային (լատին-ամերիկյան), աշխարհի ժողովրդի պարերի* մասնագետներ են և պատրաստ են գործնական առաջարկների: Մանրամասն տեղեկատվության համար, խնդրեմ, գրեք ինձ` թողնելով Ձեր էլ-փոստը: Ես Ձեզ անպայման կպատասխանեմ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Barekendan

Իսկ դուք ուսուցիչ ե՞ք

----------


## Բիձա

http://dalesdesigns.net/hand-dancing...d25268c4f034,0

----------

paniaG (13.01.2011), Valentina (14.01.2011)

----------


## հովարս



----------

Varzor (26.11.2012)

----------


## peter9091

Իսկ դուք ուսուցիչ ե՞ք ???

----------

